# Self-contained dust collector setup



## jtbinvalrico (Nov 28, 2011)

I did some mods to my HF dust collector to make it easier to use. I'm not quite ready to commit to a fully piped system, so this leaves me with flexibility for the future.

The main problem with the HF unit is that it's somewhat unwieldy to move around. It's an effective collector, but the stand is rickety. Moreover, what about the hose? Simply draping it over something when not in use seems to result in something else to trip over.

I made this frame out of 2 X 4's and did some additional mods to increase its usability. The overall footprint of the collector is the same:










I got the 28' hose from Rockler, as well as the magnetic hose holder. By mounting it to this frame as opposed to the wall, I'm able to get it anywhere I want. 28' sounds like a lot in a two-car garage, but it's really not when you have to snake it around other tools. The Rockler holder is slick: While the collector is running, you place the hose end onto the base and all 28' feet sucks itself into a column which is then held in place by magnets:










The Rockler hose/handle end easily fits on and off of fittings I mounted onto each of my tools:










I added a switch mounted to the frame to make it easier to turn on and off:










I made a simple locking block setup to position and secure the hose….round over the edges so it doesn't rub the hose the wrong way:










Finally, I chucked the four small swiveling casters that came with the unit for larger ones, two fixed and two swiveling to make it easier to pull around the shop:










Up next is one of those cartridge filters referenced here: http://www.wynnenv.com/35A_series_cartridge_kit.htm


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

That's awesome bro! You will definitely enjoy and get more use of that machine. I wish I had thought of upgrading the casters when I did a retrofit of my smaller delta…  lol

I too like that cartridge filter! From everything I have read though, I think that the nanofiber is the best way to get the fines trapped. It has a merv 15 rating so it gets the really fines… They say you have to trap it at the source as your first line of protection. Makes sense..

How do you like the Rockler hose? Is it really flexible?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I like this set up as I am considering buying the same/similar DC!


----------



## jtbinvalrico (Nov 28, 2011)

The HF DC regularly goes on sale for less than $150. Mods and tricks for it are well-documented on the web.

I don't have enough mileage on the hose to speak to its durability, but I do have some early impressions. Combined with the magnetic/collapsing base, it's a winner. I can't imagine having all that hose laying around or simply trying to coil it up somewhere. The metal spiral in the hose works nicely with the magnetic base. Additionally, I believe that use of the handle-hose end (which facilitates easy collapsing of the hose) also requires the use of Rockler's proprietary adapters to go on your tools. Not a bad deal for a new DC setup, but something to consider if you are already committed to other-sized outlets on what you have.


----------

